
DFJ's Fast First Close - veritas
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/03/20/dfjs_fast_first.html
======
pg
Bummer; I thought this was going to be an announcement about a new program
where they closed deals quickly. The startup funding business needs something
like that. Current funding procedures are a huge time suck for founders, who
need to be working on their software, not spending weeks negotiating with
investors. Most founders would trade valuation to get deals to close faster.
At least, I'd advise them to.

